
Fiber.js - Lightweight JS inheritance model - krisk
https://github.com/linkedin/Fiber
======
ltcoleman
I applaud the effort that was taken to build this, but I would hope that none
of my devs would approach me with wanting to implement inheritance in js. IMO
the use case is very very small.

I saw a presentation on this and the performance increase was not even an
advantage with prototypes because you would have to call a js function 10,000s
of times to gain anything.

~~~
krisk
Agreed. Although benchmarking performance, in my opinion, is more of a study
than a programming advantage. It's to affirm that a model does indeed work
without flooding the system with memory intensive operations. The goodness an
inheritance model brings has more to do with simplifying code rather than
performance.

